# windows desk remote compatible captain



## Ritho (12 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

En ces temps de confinement, je suis à la recherche d'une version de windows remote desktop compatible avec Mac Os El Captain.

Je vous remercie pour votre aide.


----------



## RubenF (13 Avril 2020)

Hello, tu vas sur l'App Store, tu tapes Microsoft Remote Desktop dans la barre de recherche. Tu télécharges l'application et ça fonctionnera parfaitement. Regarde :


----------

